
Can we learn from eugenics? (1999) [pdf] - lainon
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC479205/pdf/jmedeth00003-0109.pdf
======
foldr
Obligatory Chesterton link:
[http://www.cse.dmu.ac.uk/~mward/gkc/books/Eugenics.html](http://www.cse.dmu.ac.uk/~mward/gkc/books/Eugenics.html)

